

Libraries enter the digital age - ph0rque
http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSN0729441420080807

======
ph0rque
Something like this would be a great startup business model for digital media.
It would allow me to check out a movie or a song for maybe 1.5x the time of
its duration.

